# like New/Never slept in Big Agnes sleep system



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a like new (only rolled out in my house test) Big Agnes Blackburn UL 0 degree 850 fill down sleeping bag with Big Agnes Q-core SLX sleeping pad. This is the system with the pad sleeve so you can't roll off your pad. The bag and pad are Regular size. I bought the system last Christmas with plan to do some backpack hunting, but probably won't use them. Weighs less than 4lbs
***$300.00 shipped for the set***

https://www.bigagnes.com/Blackburn-UL-0
https://www.bigagnes.com/Q-Core-SLX


----------

